# Best mud tires



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi im new to this forum and was just wondering what y'all think is the best tire out their for thick mud and sometimes icy mud?

Thanks, Conner


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome, but next time look around first before posting...

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=102

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=10923

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=9219

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=10925


----------

